
The Bitcoin Bubble - MustrumRidcully
https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/bitcoin-bubble
======
crispytx
This guy nails it. Bitcoin payment processing is slow, expensive, and inferior
to the digital form of the U.S. Dollar in nearly every way.

